# Grail kit/s that you cant have due to cost/size...



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

I was just curious if anyone else has a grail kit that they will likely never own due to size/cost restrictions etc. Mine is the 1:35 scale Dora Railway Gun from Metal Troops Creations. WOW...what a kit! Its absolutely huge...not sure on the dimensions, but completed it weighs around 60 pounds from what I understand. And the cost of the kit seems to start around $850 and goes up from there depending on whos selling it. 
So, unfortunately due to size/cost limitations, this is a kit I will never own. But, there is always the Hobby Boss 1/72 scale version that is a bit more doable for the wallet and issue of space to display it.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I normally don't collect or build model kits but I have three on my list. 

The pair of AMT American LaFrance 900s--both are more than a hundred bucks each new and sealed, and a nicely completed one can vary greatly 

Johan's Cadillac Ambulance-- In box is again, over a hundred bucks. The only completed ones I can find that I can almost afford are either heavily and often poorly modified kitbashes, or broken needing a lot of parts that aren't available.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

None really. I collect firearms so kit prices are chump change. Unless its over $4000 - $5000 I can handle an expensive kit.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/72 scale 747. 
Anigrand makes one in resin and the cost isn't horrible, but I'm a little concerned about resin wings.

It happens to be a 747-400.
I would prefer a -200 so I could make the shuttle carrier and mount my Revell Shuttle on it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There was a plastic/fiberglass 747 as well... people have been putting 747s on it for years. It takes some work to scratch build the tail for it. 

Anigrand is rather mediocre...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

There's always something on my list...just not in this category. 

Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cost usually isn't that big an issue. Not that I have money running out of my ears. But if I want a model bad enough, I will save up for it. Although space to display a model, is an issue.
There's nothing I hate worse than to spend time and money on a model. Just to have it covered in an inch of dust. So I try to buy cases for all my models. Which tends to take up room as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I go the inch of dust route.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Hell, I've got two kits that I have no room to build as it is... The TOS and Refit Enterprises.

As for kits I can't afford? Most of 'em...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

hal9001 said:


> There's always something on my list...just not in this category.
> 
> Carl-


On second thought....* Revell XSL-01 Moon Rocket!*

Going up to $700.00 on the auction site!!!! I draw the line _there_....

I'll pay up $250.00 for a kit (and not to many of them) if I _really_ want it and _can't live without_. But that's about my limit of practicality.

I'm not, after all, made of money....

Carl-


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*absolutely..I would like the big TOS enterprise, Moebius Jupiter 2, seaview, flying sub, etc...Cost was never the issue...room was..thats why I hate em..they are great, but impossible to build and display, but at the risk of sounding schizophrenic, I was never all that crazy about large model kits...


Z*


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

For size.... the new Trumpeter HU-16 Grumman Albatross in 1/48 scale would be really sweet to build.... but once finished I would have no place to display something that big!! And to hang it from the ceiling would be cool, until it came time to clean off the dust!!!:drunk: 

For too expensive... would be the Janus resin kit of Karloff and Pierce. They seem to usually run at least $2000, if you can find one.

- Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

dklange said:


> For too expensive... would be the Janus resin kit of Karloff and Pierce. They seem to usually run at least $2000, if you can find one.
> 
> - Denis


I've got one I'll sell you for $250.00, what I've go in it.
>
>
<
<
<
>
>
>
_Just kiddin', I don't have one!_:dude:

I know, I know, that was pretty cruel!

Carl-


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> I've got one I'll sell you for $250.00, what I've go in it.
> >
> >
> <
> ...


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

dklange said:


> Hahahaha!!!


Took that better than I thought you would!

Yeah, that's a great piece, isn't it? I'm just getting into GK's and see all these _GREAT_ kits that have come and gone I'll _NEVER_ have. Damn things cost enough like it is, but OOP's? Geez, forget about it!

Carl-


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I had and sold the Italeri 1/35th Elco PT boat before attempting the build as it was too big. I still have the Revell 1/144th Fletcher class destroyer kit that has the same problem so it sits in the box.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

both cost and space..


the XB-70.... 

but I do have several 1/8 scale model cars.... and a ton of 1/24.... cars.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Flatlander, I highly recommend the 1/35 DORA. It was an exceptional build "BUT" to make it accurate you need about 10 pounds of evergreen, a couple of free years worth of time and a crap load of reference material. As far a cost - I had to sell a 48" wood lathe . I've managed to buy HK's 1/32 scale B-25, B-17 SWS 1/32 scale A-1H with weapons and Tamiya's 1/32 P-51 without selling off my entire wood shop but that may come. I figure I can't take it with me so what the hey and I can't look at cash in a savings account or stocks in an investment account but I can fondle a model kit - even if I don't build it. As far as where to the them when finished -- I don't have a clue but I'm running out of room and it seems like no one wants to buy a finished model of the DORA or big A## diorama of the Leopold.

Keep buying - it helps the economy!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I believe a 1/200 Missouri would have been it-both cost and size. I got one for a deal $215 Squadron's Nat'l IMPS price so now just got to find space. I was after the 1/200 Hornet, but the Missouri got in hand first.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say the 1/35th "Dora" rail gun.7-900 bucks and a huge beast of a kit!


----------

